# Bokeelia 1/22/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Decided to get out before next cold front. Dockmaster told me not to bother - only had two small sheepies all day!!

Was heading for different location but couldn't resist stopping at the small bridge. Two undersize sheepies and several misses. Never was to good at hooking sheepies!  

Had a few light bites on Yo-zuri, Tsunami, and Rattletraps, but nothing set!  Quick couple of small bumps and that was it!

Better luck next time! 

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

Regardless of the fact that it's way to cold to fish etc - is the pier open or are you being Boomer'ed ?!

Bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

The pier is open...at least in the a.m.

The pier is suppose to be open all day. Boomer is looking into why it was chained lock. Gave me his number just in case it happens again. Will have to wait and see how it goes.

Tight lines


----------

